# ClimateXChange Carbon Raffle



## Van Shrider

I searched the forums, and did not see anything about this. So please forgive me if this has been said before.
If you would like a chance to win a Tesla, there is a raffle that will be helping pay for some lucky persons Model S or Model X, with secondary prizes of early Model 3 spots, and cash to help pay for Model 3s.
Details are here
https://climatexchangeraffle.org/2017-raffle/prize-details/


----------



## JWardell

Sounds like an awesome raffle...till I saw the $250 price of tickets


----------



## Uricasha

Van Shrider said:


> I searched the forums, and did not see anything about this. So please forgive me if this has been said before.
> If you would like a chance to win a Tesla, there is a raffle that will be helping pay for some lucky persons Model S or Model X, with secondary prizes of early Model 3 spots, and cash to help pay for Model 3s.
> Details are here
> https://climatexchangeraffle.org/2017-raffle/prize-details/


I'm in for 1 ticket. Wish me luck.


----------

